# Tohatsu TLDI 40 Starting Issue



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

I had the same issue with a tldi 50. I never could find the problem before I repowered with a merc about 5 years ago. Fast forward to a few month ago and started having the same issue. Ran the boat on an external tank with no issue. Took the boat to Tom Gordon and he replaced all the fuel lines and removed the anti siphon valve. Has been running great since.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

The tohatsu would start right up if I pumped the bulb up too.


----------



## WatermanGB (Jan 25, 2019)

Mine takes about 8-10 cranks to start. im going to try and replace the fuel pump diaphragm to see if that helps. Was also thinking about wrapping the fuel lines in thermal barriers to see if that helps if it is a vapor lock issue. Has anyone tried that.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Tom and I fiddled with a fuel problem on my waterman together. While my symptoms were a bit different, we did all the same things: lines, anti-syphon, etc. Ran great on an external tank that bypassed the spin-on fuel filter..... Yes, I replaced the yamaha spin-on filter and it was run perfect ever since. I cut open the old filter and it looked fine to me. That will be my first step next time...


----------

